

Learnings from a Failed IoT Startup...Opinions? - yashpkotak
http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/16/5-reasons-why-my-iot-startup-failed/

======
angersock
Good writeup, but I can't help but laugh a bit at the outcome pivot:

 _" We decided to build a solution to this problem — FundaMine, a community to
help professionals interact with others in their profession."_

 _Literally_ the "well, we don't know how to make what people want, so let's
address what we as startup people want" outcome. _Literally_.

~~~
yashpkotak
Agreed! Making what you yourself want is actually a legit thing to do in a
startup as long as you know that there are more people like you!

